# [SOLVED] Broksonic tv no picture, just sound



## ctdgweed (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Broksonic tv. One day when I turned it on it only had sound and no picture. I unplugged it and waited a while and turned it back on and it was fine. It seems to only want to turn on cold. But yesterday we had a storm and the power flicked off and back on and when I went to turn the tv on it did the same thing. Woke up this morning after leaving it unplugged all night and it still only has sound. When this happens even the menus won't come up. 

What's wrong and how do I fix it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Broksonic tv no picture, just sound*

Sounds like it has been faulty for awhile. In any case, there is no way to know for sure without test equipment and schematics.

Sounds like the main board is faulty.


----------



## ctdgweed (Mar 1, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Sounds like it has been faulty for awhile. In any case, there is no way to know for sure without test equipment and schematics.
> 
> Sounds like the main board is faulty.


Yes. Well I was doing some research online and one post said to shine a flashlight at the TV when it's on in a dark room to see if you can see images. I did that and it worked. The post said that if that's the case then it's the inverter. 

Would also like to add, after a night of being unplugged the TV picture will come on for about 5 seconds and then go back off. So its clearly something wrong with the backlight. 

Any suggestions on what exactly might be the case and how to fix it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Broksonic tv no picture, just sound*

The backlight itself or the inverter. 

Aside from simply swapping parts, I don't know that there is a way to know for sure which is at fault.


----------

